# XM/Washington Post Story



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A57791-2003Jan15.html


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

I had no idea Clear Channel was an investor in XM; that's creepy.


----------

